# G'n'R fans



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

A shameless plug for my buddy's band Appetite For Destruction 
playing at the Trilogy Concert Club in Brampton next Friday Feb 6. 
If you like G'n'R, you'll definitely want to see these guys.








Say hi to 'Slash' for me. Tell him Larry sent you.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm just reading Slash's Autobiography.....unbelievable lifestyle these guys led in the beginning....I'm a big GNR fan.....but don't care much for the new chinese democracy stuff


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

A







for tomorrow night.
From the band's MySpace;

_This band consists of members dating back to the original 80's G N' R tributes, 
including Runs N' Yer Hoses, Sons of Guns, Dust N' Bones, Paradise City, into Gunz nfn' Rosez, 
and now into APPETITE FOR DESTRUCTION. We have toured all over North America since the 80's, 
and some of the band have toured Europe, Asia/Middle East, and Australia. This is the straight up, 
in yer face, kick-ass rock n' roll that the Gunners originally started up in the 80's. No crappy keyboards, 
no theatre bullshit, no KFC Bucketheads!!!!!!!!! (WTF is up with that, anyway?????!!!!!!!) 
Hell, we even have a GIANT Boa Constrictor named Medusa (my kid), that tours with us!!!!!!!!!! 
(Slash would be proud!!! Ha ha) Rock on!!!!!!!!_


----------

